

Nanotube Radio - echair
http://www.physics.berkeley.edu/research/zettl/projects/nanoradio/radio.html

======
jrockway
This picture is cool:
[http://www.physics.berkeley.edu/research/zettl/projects/nano...](http://www.physics.berkeley.edu/research/zettl/projects/nanoradio/media/nanoradio-
timeline-sizes.jpg)

In 2002, the latest in radio tech was pretty typical looking. Small, but
understandable. This new nanotube-based technology looks revolutionary.

If you think back to when the transistor was invented, I bet it was similar...
and think what the transistor did to our society. (Transistor -> internet.
Nanotechnology -> ??)

